# Chandelier of Bones



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

This is one of my favorites that I've made so far! Made from real turkey bones [that I found in the woods].


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it! It looks ominous, like a warning of "this can be you if you trespass".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Ominous" is a good word for this prop. You could see it as part of a "creepy cabin in the woods" scene.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice and creepy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good and creepy


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That is awesomely creepy. I can see that in a witches lair.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How wonderfully creative


----------



## KreepyKents (Oct 11, 2015)

Reminds me of something from the first season of True Detective. Very cool!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!

KreepyKents - very much going for some Carcosa action. I wish I could build Carcosa. lol


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

How does this look in the dark?? Did you add lights?


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Kitchie - Yes I did add lights. I have a single string of solar LEDs wrapped around the wreath and the panel runs off of the front porch. They show very dim. It looks super creepy at night as it is the only, very dim light you walk into. I'll try to get a pic of it in the dark tonight.

I would still like to add something coming down from the middle, but don't have the right thing yet...

This pic is from when I first mounted it up. You can see the led string lights:


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Must say I love this, I was planning to do something similar to this!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Sytnathotep said:


> Must say I love this, I was planning to do something similar to this!


You should. It's very effective.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Excellent!


----------

